# Painted over glitter



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

It's hard to see from a small pic- is the paint separating off the glitter?
Is it sticking out and rough?
When you sanded- did you use a course paper or screen on a handsander with a handle? ( 80 grit+ more flat pressure than a hand held piece or a sponge)

It might require a skim with taping compound, sand prime, finish.


----------



## Dave43026 (Oct 22, 2011)

The paint is not separating off the glitter - just sticks out through the paint, making it the wall look bumpy. When you run a piece of course sandpaper over it, it takes the paint off the glitter so that it's exposed again. I've only tried the course sandpaper, and you really have to work at it to get the glitter off. It's a larger room, so just wondering if there's an easier way.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

I would be tempted to try an orbital sander with 100 grit paper. If it failed to remove the glitter, at least it would grind down the edges and make the wall flat.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I would take a thin blade, flexible spackle knife and try to "chip" it off. Come at it from the side with the blade almost as perpendicular to the ceiling as you can get, and just try to chip away at it. Give it some time and play around with it trying different approaches. It may work. I use my blade prior to sanding really rough walls and it takes a lot of stuff off that I would otherwise have to sand. (My blade has a razor edge from all the wall scraping it's used for though, at least if slices skin like a razor lol, and it does slice paper) Before you get involved in skim coating an entire ceiling, or creating a major dust storm, you need to be willing to try everything.


----------

